# New puppy isn't eating



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

How's it going, everyone?? Well, I finally brought Rossi home last night. Thinking he'd be hungry, I tried giving him some Science Diet puppy food just to see if he would eat. He didn't... I even mixed in some hot water to soften it up a little. No luck. I didn't think much of it at first. I figure the stress of suddenly being taken out of his element and brought to a strange new place might mess up his appetite... Now I'm starting to worry a little. It's been almost a full day since I've had him and he still doesn't really care for his puppy food. Earlier today, he ate a couple bites out of my hand but that was it. I'm no expert obviously, but I think he's still expecting his mother to feed him(he's 5 weeks old but he was still nursing when I took him home). The guy I bought him from said that he has been eating the same puppy food I tried to give him in addition to his mother's milk so "eating" is not a new concept for him. Is there anything I can do or will I just have to be patient and let hunger force him to accept the puppy food?? Help!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Why did you take a 5week old pup?

The first thing I would do would to go get some replacement milk you should be able to find it at any pet store. They mix it up and soak his puppy food in it to make a mush if he eats that then I would gradually soak te food less t=so he has to chew his food. DaVinci was only 4weeks when we found him but he ate his dry food. Most will tell that purina puppy food isn't any good but this is what I feed all my pups until Vendetta came along.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Okay first of MOST dogs won't eat science diet its really not that great of a food for dogs and it must taste nasty because my dogs would rather starve that eat it. I you are going to spend that much on food try, Blue Buffalo puppy, or I think Orijen has a puppy.

second, he is WAAAAAAAY too young to eat solid food. I agree with Mikado go get some mothers milk liquid suppliment and mix into his food to make a mush and feed him that until he is 8weeks old then wean him off of it. If he won't eat that then you are going to HAVE to feed him strictly the liquid suppliment with a dropper. Most 5 week old puppies are still nursing the breeder should have NEVER allowed you to take him so early. The mothers milk is where they get their antibodies to fight off normal infections he should not have let him go for another 3 weeks. That is seriously irresponsible and uneducated of him.

Also on a side note you will want to be VERY careful where you take him. At 5 weeks their immune system is almost non existant most vets will not give puppy shots this early either becase the pups sytems can't handle them until about 8 weeks. Be VERY VERY careful with this pup or you may end up with a dead dog...kinda harsh, but true.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

they let the baby go at 5 weeks?! omg!
i would suggest what mik said, go get some milk and try it that way. good luck.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

If I where you I would take that pup BACK to the breeder and tell him you will pick him up when he is 8 weeks old.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> If you are going to spend that much on food try, Blue Buffalo puppy, or I think Orijen has a puppy.


Orijen Puppy exists. :roll:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If I could suggest a formula you can use as a milk replacement called esbilac it can be found at petsmart we used it on a runt who was taken away too early from it's mother. I would feed staright formula from a bottle until After 6-7 weeks than you can continue the milk mixing it in with the puppy food until about 8 weeks maybe 9 depending on how the pup is doing. You should also take this puppy to the vet they may give the pup antibiotics depending on what condition the pups in.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If the mother had her shots the pup will have some immunity from her. I got DaVinci his shots at 4wks and then again at 7wks, 10 wks and 14wks. The vet thought I over did it but I felt more secure.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Sad excuse for a breeder IMO if they are letting a pup go not only that young, but one that is not totally weaned go to a new home.

Check the laws in your area as in some states it is illegal for them to sell or place a pup that is that young.

I would get the pup to a vet asap to be checked out and also for wormer.

I hope the pup is OK

Some do take time to settle into a new home, however due to the pups age even not eating for 1 day is an issue IMO. Pups can go downhill very fast


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate all the insight. I went to the pet store this morning and bought some formula. He's got no problem eating now!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad to hear that helped. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hows the puppy doing today ?


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

Rossi's doing great!! He's eating a lot now. He seems to like the formula. I'll give him another day or two and then I'll start mixing the milk with puppy food and then slowly ween him off it.


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

Here are some pics of Rossi. I was pretty surprised when I picked him up. His color is amazing!! He's actually brown with blue mixed in. That's the best way I can explain it. Even his eyes are blue. Anyway, here he is:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh he is awfully cute! I would say that he is a blue fawn. His eye colouring will change most likely. I'm happy to hear that he is eat well now.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Awww that makes me want a puppy!


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

Dakota wouldn't eat for me either when I brought her home at 8 weeks. The first day I thought it was the new environment, but by the 2nd day I had her at the vet - she had coccicia (the vet was a little dramatic telling me her mother gave this to her and that she will always have it .... even went as far as telling me it was killing her)... she is fine and very healthy now. Be careful with vaccines and antibiotics at such an early age - Dakota had seizures from her first round (which the vet gave to her without my knowing or requesting) and she became very aggressive for a few days after her last round of vaccines which the vet gave to her WITH her rabies shot. 
Rossi is adorable!!!!! His eyes will probably change... Dakota had a jade green eye and a crystal clear blue eye when I got her... the blue remained (but it is a very very light shade of blue, not the deep blue like Rossi's).... her green eye is now brown. 
I don't know all that much - but your little man looks like he's gonna be a pretty thick guy!!!  Glad to hear he is eating! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Adorable pup. I second the advice from Patch... get him health checked by your vet and get them to worm him while you're there.... especially since your breeder sold him to you so early... only god knows what else he/she skimped out on just to make a dollar of this little baby. Those of you who suggested the milk replacement will get some rep points from me because you saved a babies life! 

Mandee... lol... when do you not want another puppy!? I agree... this little one did give me the "Fever" too! lol


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Yo Rossi, whats up*

Im glad Rossi is doing good, i was really worried about him.Its really sad that the Breeder would let the pup go that young, but right now people just need money (no excuse). Anywayz, he looks like a blue fawn to me, and he's gonna be a big boy.Get him to the vet right away to get him checked out and possibly get shots. Please keep us updated on Rossi, and by the way i really like his markings.Take care of that good lookin boy, we are all here to help each other out when needed.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

*omg to cute for his own good*

omg i want one just like him so damn cute!!!
im getting a pup,
i thought about asking if i could bring it home at 6 weeks
but after reading all of this i will just have to be patient.:woof:


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Oh he is awfully cute! I would say that he is a blue fawn. His eye colouring will change most likely. I'm happy to hear that he is eat well now.


Yeah, I realized that afterwards. Definitely Blue fawn. That's crazy considering both parents are reds. I hope his eyes don't change. I think they're awesome lookin!!


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

flutterbyinthewind said:


> Dakota wouldn't eat for me either when I brought her home at 8 weeks. The first day I thought it was the new environment, but by the 2nd day I had her at the vet - she had coccicia (the vet was a little dramatic telling me her mother gave this to her and that she will always have it .... even went as far as telling me it was killing her)... she is fine and very healthy now. Be careful with vaccines and antibiotics at such an early age - Dakota had seizures from her first round (which the vet gave to her without my knowing or requesting) and she became very aggressive for a few days after her last round of vaccines which the vet gave to her WITH her rabies shot.
> Rossi is adorable!!!!! His eyes will probably change... Dakota had a jade green eye and a crystal clear blue eye when I got her... the blue remained (but it is a very very light shade of blue, not the deep blue like Rossi's).... her green eye is now brown.
> I don't know all that much - but your little man looks like he's gonna be a pretty thick guy!!!  Glad to hear he is eating! Enjoy!!!!


Thanks!! Sorry to hear about Dakota. I'm glad she's doing well now. :clap:


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

NEELA said:


> Adorable pup. I second the advice from Patch... get him health checked by your vet and get them to worm him while you're there.... especially since your breeder sold him to you so early... only god knows what else he/she skimped out on just to make a dollar of this little baby. Those of you who suggested the milk replacement will get some rep points from me because you saved a babies life!
> 
> Mandee... lol... when do you not want another puppy!? I agree... this little one did give me the "Fever" too! lol


I will. First thing Monday morning I'll make an appointment with the vet. The breeder is actually in the process of leaving Japan. He's getting stationed back stateside so that's kinda why I got Rossi when I did. Sucks but it's just one of those things. If you think about it though, it's no different than if you had a situation where you have a female that just had a litter of puppies, and then 2 or 3 weeks after they're born, decides she doesn't want to let them nurse. At which point, the responsibility falls on the owner to make sure the puppies are fed. I used to have a Rottie. I got him at 6 weeks and he had no trouble eating puppy food. I guess it just depends....


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cute pup. I don't like judging color off picts but this is what I see.

In the picts the pup looks like a light chocolate red nose to me. Some refer to it as Coco Fawn
Sort of like this dog:
http://www.apbtconformation.com/cocofawnrednosemargo_0000.jpg

I can't see blue, but it could be the lighting.

If the pup was blue fawn it would have a blue nose. Looks red in the pict, but lighting always plays a part.

What color is the pup listed as on his papers?

I'm glad he is doing better.

The eye color most likely will change to an amber or greenish color going off what his coat color is...


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Very cute pup. I don't like judging color off picts but this is what I see.
> 
> In the picts the pup looks like a light chocolate red nose to me. Some refer to it as Coco Fawn
> Sort of like this dog:
> ...


If you look at him up close, you can definitely see the blue. Either way, I love him to death. I can tell he's going to be a great companion and protector.

His litter was listed as "rednose pit bull puppies"(both parents are rednose)


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

When I wean the pups I use a KID(baby goat) milk replacer or caned goats milk mixed with IAMS lamb and rice caned food. I looked at a supplement called Canine Puppy Gold and had my vet check it out. He said that the KID milk replacer was just as good and excuse the language but a hell of alot cheaper. You also might want to get some NutriCal, it will add calories to his diet. SD is a very bland food and I have seen alot of pups that will not touch it. Also it has alot of corn in it, I would try a diff food.


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

I started mixing in the Science Diet with his milk today. He seems to have no problems eating it. As the days go on, I'll add less and less milk until finally he's eating nothing but puppy food. His Nuvet vitamins should be here anyday now as well.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

That's great! Glad to hear he is doing good keep us updated!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Great to hear*

Im glad Rossi is eating now, just make sure he's got plenty of toys to chew on.lol


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

LoveMyBullies said:


> That's great! Glad to hear he is doing good keep us updated!


I will!! :woof:


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

Cain714 said:


> Im glad Rossi is eating now, just make sure he's got plenty of toys to chew on.lol


Definitely. He's already developed a chewing addiction!! lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

How is Rossi doing??


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> How is Rossi doing??


Doing very good. Eating like there's no tomorrow!! He's got lots of energy and he loves to play rough. I made the appt for his first shots and de-worming today. They're back up a few weeks so the earliest they can see him is the 20th, which is fine with me since he can't get vaccinated before he turns 8 weeks old anyway.

BTW, I see you're from Raleigh. I was stationed just an hour east of there. I lived in Goldsboro from Aug '02 to Nov '08. I used to go to Raleigh all the time. I miss it!!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Great news*

Good to hear he's eating good. Glad to hear you are gonna get him
to the vet, shots are very important to a puppy at a young age.
Keep us updated with pictures once in a while so we know how good he is doing. And once again thanks for sharing all this info with us, makes alot of people here sleep good at night knowing hes doing good. Rossi is gonna turn out to be one good dog.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Track Junkie said:


> Doing very good. Eating like there's no tomorrow!! He's got lots of energy and he loves to play rough. I made the appt for his first shots and de-worming today. They're back up a few weeks so the earliest they can see him is the 20th, which is fine with me since he can't get vaccinated before he turns 8 weeks old anyway.
> 
> BTW, I see you're from Raleigh. I was stationed just an hour east of there. I lived in Goldsboro from Aug '02 to Nov '08. I used to go to Raleigh all the time. I miss it!!


Yeah it get's boring sometimes but I do think it is one of the best places to live...lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

eh, when my family bred Collies we vaccinated between 5 and 6 weeks of age for the first round... that way when the new pup owners take them home they immediately get their second round and they only have to wait 3 more weeks before they can start toting around their new pals to socialize... these first few weeks of socialization are crucial to your pups developement especially if they haven't had momma and the siblings to school them about what's ok and what isn't.


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

NEELA said:


> eh, when my family bred Collies we vaccinated between 5 and 6 weeks of age for the first round... that way when the new pup owners take them home they immediately get their second round and they only have to wait 3 more weeks before they can start toting around their new pals to socialize... these first few weeks of socialization are crucial to your pups developement especially if they haven't had momma and the siblings to school them about what's ok and what isn't.


I don't know... The vet here told me they don't vaccinate puppies until they are at least 8 weeks old. I guess it just depends.... I used to have a Rottie a while back. I got him at 6 weeks and I remember taking him in to get his 1st shots almost immediately after.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Track Junkie said:


> I don't know... The vet here told me they don't vaccinate puppies until they are at least 8 weeks old. I guess it just depends.... I used to have a Rottie a while back. I got him at 6 weeks and I remember taking him in to get his 1st shots almost immediately after.


weird vet advice to wait so long... Try browsing other affordable vet care in your area and get a 2nd, 3rd and possibly 4th oppinion.


----------

